# BOV or Diverter Valve??



## TurntUp123 (Oct 3, 2010)

I was thinking about getting a BOV for my 07 Gti 2.0T but I have seen talk of upgrading the diverter valve instead... What would you suggest?? Does the Diverter Valve make any kind of turbo presence know like the BOV like a psst or a chirp chirp??


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

upgrade the DV to the 06H 145 710D part number.

If you want the loud BOV noise: get a DV spacer from Forge


----------



## bendober (Jan 5, 2010)

Diverter valve all the way. saves you boost, gas, and dignity...and most bov do not work with cars that rely on MAF. Your car will run like **** because it notices missing air pressure. I recommend Forge diverter valves.


----------

